# Laryngeal nerve monitoring



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2016)

Has anyone coded the use of laryngeal monitoring with the endotracheal tube for thyroidectomies?  Not sure which code to use, 95865 says with needle?

Thanks


----------

